# Parking at Elara?



## Blues (Jan 2, 2014)

Going to Elara in a couple weeks.  I have a rental car reserved for an excellent price - mostly for the wife, as I'll be in tournaments and won't need to go anywhere.

Anyway, my question:  Do they charge for parking at Elara?  That may swing my decision about whether to rent or take taxis.  And if they do, is it convenient to just park at Planet Hollywood?  I assume they don't charge at the hotel.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know about Elara, but parking at Planet Hollywood (both valet and self-parking) is free.  I would suspect that Elara is free, as well.  Pretty much everywhere in Vegas (except Trump!) offers free parking.


----------



## presley (Jan 2, 2014)

According to the HGVC website, there is no fee for parking at Elara.


----------



## Blues (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks much to both of you.  Yeah, I know that parking is free at all casinos.  But since HGVC charges at the strip location, and Elara is more urban hotel-like than HGVC Flamingo, I was wondering.  Thanks for the information.

-Bob


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 2, 2014)

Parking is free or valet is $15. 

The valets were very quick to deliver the car when I stayed there.


----------



## Uscjusto (Jan 3, 2014)

Which donkanments are you playing?
Do you ever play $5/10 at Aria? That's my game!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 3, 2014)

*Fast Valet's for $15*



buzglyd said:


> Parking is free or valet is $15.
> 
> The valets were very quick to deliver the car when I stayed there.



This is how bent our society has become.  We are amazed that valets are quick for $15.  I grew up parking my own car for free all the time and never using a valet.  As I got older I did ocasionally go to valet parking areas and would give the valet a $1 tip and thought that it was an imposition that I had to give someone a $1 tip to park a car that I was totally able to park myself for free.  I know that I have gone to places in the last few years where parking costs $30-$50 to park, but I don't rent a car and walk or take the bus rather than deal with what I view as unreasonable fees for parking my car that I am physically able to park for free.  I have never exploited others in my working life in providing a service.  I resent others exploiting me with a service that I can perform for free if the municipality provided parking as they do where I live.  In my opinion if they charge $15 they need to do a lot more for me than park my car and bring it quickly.  For $15 they would need to have the car waiting for me whenever I left the resort without my giving them notice and waiting for me when I needed it wherever I went in Las Vegas.


----------



## Blues (Jan 3, 2014)

Uscjusto said:


> Which donkanments are you playing?
> Do you ever play $5/10 at Aria? That's my game!



http://barge.org/embargo2014info.shtml

It's a private set of tourneys for our little internet poker group, though anyone with net access can join.  If you're gonna be in town, come join in!  But this one, in January, is a little "filler" gathering, only about 40 people or so.  For the real fun, come to our early August gathering, which usually gets 150-200 people, all playing crazy games and having fun.

5/10 is about my speed.  Haven't played at Aria, but since that's where our tourney is, I may try it out.

-Bob


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 3, 2014)

MichaelColey said:


> I don't know about Elara, but parking at Planet Hollywood (both valet and self-parking) is free.  I would suspect that Elara is free, as well.  Pretty much everywhere in Vegas (except Trump!) offers free parking.


Except for downtown, but you can usually get free parking with a validation.


----------

